# Betta and goldfish?



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Are goldfish and Betta compatible tankmates?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

No. They need completely different water conditions. Goldfish go to the bathroom too much and bettas are sensitive to that. Goldfish need water in the low 70's, bettas around 77-82. And, being even slightly colorful makes anything a target for a betta to eat. IF the goldfish got larger than the betta, it might eat him.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I second that, definately no. Goldfish=coldwater, Betta=Tropical. Are you looking for tankmates for goldfish or tankmates for a Betta?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Neither really. I just won a goldfish at the fair and have a betta already, so I was wondering if I could just put them together.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

As mentioned, they aren't suitable tankmates. Plus goldfish are schooling fish, that grow at least 8 inches long, heavy messers. Do you have any other tank you could put him in? Or a pond would be even better.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

There's a strict rule to 10GAL - Per Goldfish. The least.  So, why not donate it to sombody with a pond... put it in your own, or get a nice 10GAL for the goldie?


----------

